# neues Lighttackle Zeug



## Big Fins (16. Februar 2006)

Seit längerem geistert die TwinSpin von Accurate als Bildchen herum, jetzt gibt es sie offiziell:
http://www.accuratefishing.com/products/twinspin.php
Desweiteren gibt es von Daiwa eine neue Saltiga, deren technische Daten aber auf den alten Modellen basieren, quasie außen hui, innen ...|supergri .


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Nett anzusehen!

Gibts Preise zu der Accurate?


----------



## Big Fins (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Ah richtig, das Salz in der Suppe :m 
760 £. Macht ungefähr 1100,-€.
Die neue Saltiga kostet ungefähr 660,-€ ( Japanpreis umgerechnet )


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Ah richtig, das Salz in der Suppe :m
> 760 £. Macht ungefähr 1100,-€.
> Die neue Saltiga kostet ungefähr 660,-€ ( Japanpreis umgerechnet )



Naja, wohl nichts für arme Studenten. Aber Big White wird die im Herbst haben, davon bin ich überzeugt! |supergri


----------



## Big Fins (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Dann muß er sich auch nicht mehr nen Wolf drehen und kann mir die Expedition zum günstigen Wechselkurs überlassen hrhr...#6


----------



## Ansgar (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Moin,

also 1100 Euro ist schon sehr krass, wenn man ne Stella 10.000 fuer den halben Preis kriegt...
Weiss nicht ob das gerechtfertigt ist - fuer mich waere das nichts.

Accurate ist zwar nett - aber viel zu teuer fuer den Normalverbraucher. Und ausserdem bieten die ne Mehrleistung die man nicht unbedingt braucht - mit den Shimanos ist man doch bestens bedient (sowohl Stationaer- als auch Multirollen).

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Ist eben der Preis den ich bei einem englischen Inet-Händler gesehen hab.
http://www.sharnbrooktackle.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Multiplier__Fixed_Spool__Centre_Pin___Reel_Care__1.html
Naja, bei dem Preis ist exklusivietät garantiert |rolleyes .


----------



## Ansgar (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Hi plaa Sawai.

sorry - nur falls das missverstanden wurde - mein Posting war NICHT als Kritik an Deinem Posting zu verstehen!

Find Accurates klasse - aber Preis Leistung ist Shimano m.E. am besten. 

Ich find es uebrigends klasse, dass Du hier wieder postest - immer wieder allerbeste Posts & Tips und echt interessant, was Du aus Thailand (und von wo auch immer) zu berichten hast. Das freut mich.

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

ach wat...hatt ich auch garnicht so verstanden  .
War aber selber total vom hohen Preis überrascht, totaler Gegensatz zu den "relativ" günstigen Multies :c .


----------



## Big Fins (23. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Update zur TwinSpin


----------



## Big Fins (23. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

mehr Pics

übrigends, in Südost Asia mal wieder wesentlich günstiger als Old Europe.


----------



## Sailfisch (24. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Die hast Du Dir aber jetzt nicht gekauft, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Big Fins (24. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

'Reel' nice oder  

Zu meinem bedauern nein, nicht meins :c .


----------



## Sailfisch (24. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> 'Reel' nice oder



Besonders der Preis! |rolleyes


----------



## Big Fins (24. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Liegt nur knapp über der Daiwa Expedition 6500, jedenfalls in Südost Asia


----------



## BIG WHITE (25. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

@ plaa Sawai -Hab Dank für die Photos!

Die Rolle sieht irgendwie bekannt aus, ich würde sagen:

- Kurbel und Gehäusedeckel- Saltiga
- Griff und Spule - Van Staal
- Preis  - typisch accurate!

Hab sie übrigens irgendwo in den Staaten (Melton oder so) für 899 USD
gesehen.
Ohne die Rolle in den Händen gehabt zu haben, wäre mir ein Kauf ein zu
großes Risiko, so eine Rolle wird man auch  bei Ebay schwer los 

Bei der Saltiga Dogfight siehts etwas anders aus, wenn ich mich  zum 
Verkauf der Stella entschließen sollte, wird sie die erste Wahl.

Gruß

Big White


----------



## mattes (25. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Hallo Männer!
In den Staaten kostet die TwinSpin 900 Dollar, kann jeder selbst ausrechnen wieviel Euro bleiben noch genug übrig. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das man Accurate nicht mit Shimano oder Daiwa vergleichen sollte ( bei mir fristet eine ATD50w ihr dasein)
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Chris26071 (25. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Mein naechste rolle: saltiga dogfight!!!
(weis leider nicht wie man fotos reingibat aber hier ist die seite:

http://www.ginrinpeche.com/product_info.php/products_id/897

PS: eine neue stella von schimano gibts auch!!


----------



## BIG WHITE (25. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Hier noch ein Paar "Exoten", mal schauen ob es mit den Photos klappt?


----------



## Ansgar (27. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Moinsen,

@ Chris: warum die Dogfight? Hattest Du nicht sonst ne Stella oder verwechsel ich das jetzt? Oder hattest Du nicht sonst die Accurate 665 gefischt? Wie kommst Du jetzt zu der Daiwa?

@Big White: das sieht doch nett aus.

@MAttes: ich denke das Problem ist, dass der Accurate bisher der praktische Einsatz fehlt. Weiss keiner ob das Ding wirklich besser ist als die Stellas/Saltigas dieser Welt - und die A$ 1000 sind ja nun auch schon sehr schwer zu rechtfertigen fuer den Durchschnittsangler...

Ich finde das ist schon fast ne philosophische Frage auf dem Level - aber angucken werde ich mir die Accurate auch mal, sobald es sie hier gibt. Einfach mal um zu sehen, ob sie wirklich besser ist als meine Stella...
Aber solange die Jungs von Nomad damit noch Weltrekord-GT's fangen, denke ich geht die Stella noch in Ordnung... :q :q 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (27. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Nr1 Finnor Ahab
Nr2 ist doch Ryobi Safari 5000, rischtisch :m ..
Nr3 auch ganz nett, Brandungsrolle Daiwa?


----------



## BIG WHITE (27. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

@plaa Sawai- richtig, ich habe sie nur etwas augeppept, ich fand
                   sie  sonst zu "langweilig"

Gruß

Big White


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

@BIG WHITE
Haste die Applikation auf den ersten beiden Bildern in metallic-türkis selber gemacht?


----------



## BIG WHITE (27. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

@Angeldet- jo, hab die Kurbel + Griffe machen lassen, die Spule  der Ahab ließ ich zusammen mit den Teilen eloxieren.

Leider sind die Ergebnisse beim nachträglichen (farb)-eloxieren äußerst
unterschiedlich, hängt von vom Hesteller verwendeten Alusorte ab.
Ich hatte schon mal eine Daiwa Originalspule richtig verhunzt, sollte rot
werden, Endergenbnis war ka..braun.
Daher probiere ich es jetzt immer nur an Ersatzspulen aus, inzwischen
kann man alle möglichen Farben beim eloxieren erzielen, blau, rot, gold,
schwarz usw.
Bei manch einer Rolle ist etwas Farbe gar nicht verkehrt, "das Auge fischt
ja mit!" 

Gruß

Big White


----------



## Nick_A (27. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Uiuiui...die Dogfight sieht ja wirklich klasse aus !!! :m

Habe ich da richtig gelesen ? 30kg-maximale Bremskraft ?!? ;+ |uhoh:


----------



## Big Fins (28. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiui...die Dogfight sieht ja wirklich klasse aus !!! :m
> 
> Habe ich da richtig gelesen ? 30kg-maximale Bremskraft ?!? ;+ |uhoh:


 
Ist doch schon ein alter Hut die Bremskraft bei Saltiga und Stella :m


----------



## Sailfisch (28. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Stellt sich nur die Frage welche Schnur-Rollenkombo 30 Kg mitmacht. Ich würde mal behaupten bei 15 Kg ist Schluß.


----------



## Big Fins (29. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich nur die Frage welche Schnur-Rollenkombo 30 Kg mitmacht. Ich würde mal behaupten bei 15 Kg ist Schluß.


 
Deswegen wird beim poppern auf große GT oder Thuna ja ab 80lbs Braided eingesetzt und Leader min 150lbs  
Das Problem sind mal wieder die Ruten.


----------



## Ansgar (31. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

Ja, und die Leute, die die Ruten halten :q :q :q 

Denn wer haelt schon 30kg auf der Bremse?? Das ist m.E. unmoeglich...

Kann das nur jedem mal empfehlen - Norwegen Geschirr und denn mal nen anderen mit ner Waage an der Geschichte ziehen lassen... :q 

Vermute mal ab 10kg wird die Luft deutlich enger, dazu noch boeses Geschuettel, das ganze auf nem wackeligen Boot stehenderweise und fuer 20 Minuten - > das treibt einem die Traenen in die Augen ... :q :q 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (31. März 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und die Leute, die die Ruten halten :q :q :q
> 
> Denn wer haelt schon 30kg auf der Bremse?? Das ist m.E. unmoeglich...
> 
> ...


 
Deswegen empfielt Shimano ja auch Fitnesstrainig ( Foto ) um beim poppern nicht vorzeitig schlapp zu machen :q


----------



## Ansgar (1. April 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*

OKay, vielleicht sollte ich die Aussage nochmal revidieren: 

es gibt 2 Moeglichkeiten 
a) Aussehen wie der (Foto) und bei 30kg auf der Bremse noch locker laessig in die Kamera zu laecheln oder
b) normal aussehen und die 30kg auf der Bremse dritteln um nicht ueber Bord zu gehen...  

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (2. April 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen empfielt Shimano ja auch Fitnesstrainig ( Foto ) um beim poppern nicht vorzeitig schlapp zu machen :q



Auf welchen Seiten Du so unterwegs bist. #d #d #d 

    ​


----------



## Rausreißer (2. April 2006)

*AW: neues Lighttackle Zeug*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> OKay, vielleicht sollte ich die Aussage nochmal revidieren:
> 
> es gibt 2 Moeglichkeiten
> a) Aussehen wie der (Foto) und bei 30kg auf der Bremse noch locker laessig in die Kamera zu laecheln oder
> ...



Da der auf dem Foto wahrscheinlich 137 cm groß ist, geht der bei 10 kg Bremsdruck trotzdem mittenmang über die Planke. :q 

Gernot #h


----------

